
Ask HN: How can one create an evidence of learning? - itsmefaz
One of the way to create an evidence is to get a degree, however, with the shooting prices it doesn&#x27;t seem like an optimal solution.<p>I wanted to know what other ways are available to create learning evidence, I&#x27;m especially talking about subjects like psychology, mathematics, etc
======
mindcrime
Publish an (academic) paper in a journal

"Publish" a paper (pre-print anyway) to arXiv.org

Write and publish a book

Write a white-paper

Speak on the topic at a conference, Meetup, etc.

Get featured in an interview on the topic in question

Be quoted in news article(s)

Write an op-ed or column for a magazine

Write a blog post, or series of blog posts

Get a patent

Start an OSS project related to your desired topic

Probably zillions of other things...

~~~
itsmefaz
is this possible for subjects like psychology, mathematics? This seems mostly
inclined towards Computer Science eg. OSS projects

~~~
mindcrime
Don't over-fixate on one example. That's all these ideas are, just examples.
Some may apply to what you're doing, some may not. You'll have to figure out
the specifics on your own.

